# Your input on a 6" Jointer buy



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

After much thought and reading on thickness planers versus Jointers I believe a 6" Jointer will be the next addition to the shop. Do you see any problems with buying the jointer before the thickness planer? And any problems with the PC/Delta 6" Jointer? Shop PORTER-CABLE 2-Blade 120-Volt Bench Jointer at Lowes.com OR Amazon.com: DELTA JT160 Shopmaster 10 Amp 6-Inch Benchtop Jointer: Home Improvement

From what I can tell the PC and Delta are one in the same except for the name. Since some Amazon buyers had problems with the DELTA JT160 Shopmaster 10 Amp 6-Inch Benchtop Jointers table I will buy locally and get the PC version PC160JT.

Any and all input is welcome as I would much rather here it now than later.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you read the reviews? 2 of them address an uneven or twisted table, I noticed the steel city unit has cast iron tables. If your heart is set on this one then I guess go for it, with a caveat or two, *1*) I am an avid craigslister, don't rule them out. *2*) is 6" wide enough for you? I face joint my lumber, as well as edge joint it. I face joint first before planing so that I get a FLAT face to run through the planer. Remember that all the planer will do is give a consistent thickness, if a board is bent or twisted or bowed, it will go through the planer that way, and come out thicknessed evenly but the problem will still be there. I think Jointer first is good, will MOST of your lumber be 6" wide or less? You may find a much more substantial jointer for the same money or less, used!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This just my 2 cents 

I would back off both of the toys, you want something with mass to it, I will suggest the one below,it's almost the same price, you want the bed as long as you can get it and as true as it can be..that's why most of the good ones are cast steel..
The key for most jointers ,it needs to get the chip out of the machine so they don't go around and around.

But it's your money buy the one you like 

6" Jointer
6" Rabbeting Jointer

====


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the reason the Delta and PC look so much alike is because Black & Decker bought both of those companies and destroyed them. They sold the Delta brand name to a chinese company and then turned around and released all the identical products under the Porter Cable name. The really funny part of this story is that the chinese company that bought Delta is once again building the Unisaw in the US using mostly US made parts.

I used to own one of the small 6" Delta's and I now own the HF jointer BJ posted a link for. Hands down the HF is the way to go. Good advice from Jack; I bought mine from craigslist.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

As Bob said you want something with some mass to it, which is what I was eluding to when I said you could get something more substantial, I meant more mass, also why I pointed out the Steel City unit, (cast iron tables as I read it), but certainly more is better in this regards. I think these two units you are looking at are more for a trim installer to cart around to a job site and just do touch up, rather than to use to turn rough lumber into an heirloom. 2-3-4 hundred pounds will be in your favor.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I grabbed a 6 inch Ridgid off of craigslist a while back, the previous owner was trading up to a wider one. Nice and heavy, and it was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well you have opened my eyes with your input and I greatly appreciate your thoughts and advice.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> This just my 2 cents
> 
> ...


It's been discontinued, so he might find it hard to find.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't read the other post yet. Why don't you buy the Ridgid jointer with a life time warrenty. I have one and it was dead on when i set it up. All that need to be set wat the fence for the 90 degree's and 45 degree's . After that all is fine it come's with a dust shoot for 4" dust colector pipe which i use on it. Both bed's move which is good if you change blade's you can move the outfeed table if needed. Mine right out of the box was good no need for adjustment . my 2 cents


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I'm going to give another spin. I have the 6" aluminum feed sides Delta and it works for what I need, which is lengths shorter than 30" and boards less than 6" width. Got it for $100 on CL in great shape. PO moved up to bigger Delta DJ-20 8" with 6' of infeed/outfeed. The 6" allows me to start with rough cut boards. Big plus is it fits in my shop.

If you plan to joint longer length boards, you need to consider the infeed and outfeed lengths. I'm sure there is a rule of thumb for that. The short aluminum feed sides of the Delta are adequate for shorter lengths only.

Think through what you intend to make. If 6" width boards are adequate, then fine. Otherwise, as Jack pointed out, glue-up and flattening will drive you wild later. 

Probably 30 days and 50 board feet after getting the 6" jointer with knives, you will realize that you really covet a 10" with Byrd type head. For that reason, like others have said, I would also recommend your first jointer be from CL at a good price, just make sure you see it operate. Then you can later trade up later to the biggest your shop can fit.

I know a guy with 12" jointer, Byrd head and 4' feed sides. All I can say is WOW.

Steve.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the Delta version of the jointer you are referring to. The PC is simply a rebranded Delta so that Delta could walk away from low-end machines when it was bought out. (Note the model # is just rearranged)

I have used it for several years, and have made many adjustments with it. However, my advice is stay away from it. If you look at the cost of that machine, and a Grizzly 6" jointer, such as G0654 6" x 46" Jointer
The difference in price isn't that drastic, but yet those machines are worlds apart. You will get a lot more bang from you buck going with a grizzly, or any other floor model jointer. 

If you still need to stay under $300 then the advice above is golden, look at craigslist. There are often good deals on used jointers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I 2nd. the post below/above, many by one and just don't use it that much, you can find them like new  but power planers gets used all the time so to say you must take great care buying one off craigslist..most wipe out the blades and the machine. (that's a hint ,what to buy 1st. )  if you can find a nice one.

===



NiceG316 said:


> I have the Delta version of the jointer you are referring to. The PC is simply a rebranded Delta so that Delta could walk away from low-end machines when it was bought out. (Note the model # is just rearranged)
> 
> I have used it for several years, and have made many adjustments with it. However, my advice is stay away from it. If you look at the cost of that machine, and a Grizzly 6" jointer, such as G0654 6" x 46" Jointer
> The difference in price isn't that drastic, but yet those machines are worlds apart. You will get a lot more bang from you buck going with a grizzly, or any other floor model jointer.
> ...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I went through what you're going through several months ago, and had the same choices to make. I decided against the benchtop models due to the length of the tables, and I thought I could fit a floor model in. Can right now, but future might be another story.

Craigslist had nothing suitable for months. I was down to the Ridgid and the Grizzly, after finding out the HF model had been discontinued and wasn't able to be ordered. I had decided on the Ridgid, due to shipping cost, and a rather unusual run of bad quality and bad customer service from Grizzly on several forums. Luckily, a Craftsman Pro model showed up on CL and I happened to be the first person to call. $200 later, it is in my shop.

Make sure you take into account long-term availability of parts, blades, etc when making your decision.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The HF one is in the store only item, can't be order on line, we have 3 HF stores in Denver and they all one in stock (plus, in a cardboard box), it's a 200 lb.+ item and must be pickup by you with a truck..and a mate or two..  they don't load them up for you 

====



Cocheseuga said:


> I went through what you're going through several months ago, and had the same choices to make. I decided against the benchtop models due to the length of the tables, and I thought I could fit a floor model in. Can right now, but future might be another story.
> 
> Craigslist had nothing suitable for months. I was down to the Ridgid and the Grizzly, after finding out the HF model had been discontinued and wasn't able to be ordered. I had decided on the Ridgid, due to shipping cost, and a rather unusual run of bad quality and bad customer service from Grizzly on several forums. Luckily, a Craftsman Pro model showed up on CL and I happened to be the first person to call. $200 later, it is in my shop.
> 
> Make sure you take into account long-term availability of parts, blades, etc when making your decision.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I inquired about it when I was looking, and it's a non-replenish, non-orderable item from the warehouse.

Get them while they last.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harbor Freight Tools Store Locator | Quality Tools at Discount Prices

LITTLETON CO #230 from you (3.4 mi)
10251 W BOWLES AVE STE A

LITTLETON, CO 80127DENVER CO #059 from you (15.7 mi)
13668 E. ALAMEDA

AURORA, CO 80012DENVER WEST CO #171 from you (19.2 mi)
8601 SHERIDAN BLVD, UNIT 300
WESTMINSTER, CO 80003

====



Cocheseuga said:


> I inquired about it when I was looking, and it's a non-replenish, non-orderable item from the warehouse.
> 
> Get them while they last.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I guess it's available in Colorado. Awesome.

Not here.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist While I use craigslist as much as possible, this is *the way * I use it, Search Tempest will look for my item on craigslist in a designated radius around my zip code. I have purchased items several hundred miles away because they were easy enough to find with this site. I got my supermax 37x2 from a guy in Ohio, I live in upstate NY, I almost bought a Jet shaper from a guy in NYC, found it again on craigslist, but finally realized I couldn't justify the fuel cost on that trip. None the less there ARE some amazing deals if you are patient and keep a watchful eye out! As an aside, while there are deals far away, there also deals close to home. http://yourcity.craigslist.com Maybe you live in the middle of nowhere, type in a larger city nearby


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Let me ramble here for a minute. Your personal expierenced, common sense advice is needed as buying a jointer for my little shop has me hunting the corner in the round rubbeer room. The time you took to respond to the question is appreciated.

I have never operated a jointer or planer or for that matter seen one operated in person and would not feel comfortable buying a used item that I wasn't sure was jam up or junk. Now if I had someone with me who knew what to look for then I would hunt a used planer. I just don't trust my judgement in that situation and more so the sellers of today.

It's amazing what they want for a new jointer isn't it? I really do not have the room for a stand up jointer and need the bench top model to cram in the shop. Don't get me wrong, I would love to go and buy the rest of the tools needed for the shop right now, planer,band saw, big dust collector being the short list but for now I am trying to get the next most important tool. Jusy trying to figure that out can be trying.

The advice of a sturdy (cast iron) planer was well taken and will grab one of quality when they can pry the $100 dollar bills from my sawdust covered, stingy hands. Something similar to if not the Steel City model Steel City 40610CH 6-Inch Jointer with Helical Head looks like it might serve me well for several years. 30" of feeder table and 14" of out feed, what do you think the maximum length of board could be jointed?

And to be honest $300 plus for a jointer will take a little more meditation (No not Medication) before I pull the trigger on it....... "ohmmmm..... ohmmmm..... I'm almost there.... ohmmmm" :yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

By the way where is Not here ? (NA) it helps to help you find you items you want and need...

==



Cocheseuga said:


> Well I guess it's available in Colorado. Awesome.
> 
> Not here.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Marco, go look at a few jointers in the show room, H.D. aught to have a Ridgid on display. Its a pretty simple machine, and as far as used go, listen to 'er run, shouldn't scream or squeal, (bad bearings), it should just hum or purr, maybe a little loud. Then have the owner run a board thru it. That should come out flat and crisp and no snipe, although most often snipe can be tweeked out with some adjustment. Anyways, do you know anybody in your area that has more than a passing interest in woodworking? Try your local lumberyard, they must know of somebody who is into it, then talk to that person.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Classifieds - Claz.org

works great for searching multiple craigslist sites as well.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Marco said:


> And to be honest $300 plus for a jointer will take a little more meditation (No not Medication) before I pull the trigger on it....... "ohmmmm..... ohmmmm..... I'm almost there.... ohmmmm" :yes4:


This is a hump that many, including myself, new hobbyist woodworkers have trouble getting over. To be frank, good machines are not cheap. With my interest level (mostly weekend hobbyist) and budget (woodworking for me does not pay the bills, only makes more of them) I look at mainly buying mid-range machines ($500-$1000) vs. low end machines (under $500) I can tell you from my own personal experiences the difference it has made for me in my woodworking has been incredible. Over the past couple years I have been working on upgrading my machines to get into this range. In fact that Delta jointer is the last machine that I need to replace. (Though my wife still doesn't believe that) Some machines, like my table saw, I got a good deal from craigslist, while others I have bought new. The best advice is do your research, and know what you are getting into. There are a lot of good deals out there, but there are a lot of bad deals as well, which factored in on my decision to buy some tools new vs. used.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Oh Yeah*



NiceG316 said:


> This is a hump that many, including myself, new hobbyist woodworkers have trouble getting over. To be frank, good machines are not cheap. With my interest level (mostly weekend hobbyist) and budget (woodworking for me does not pay the bills, only makes more of them) I look at mainly buying mid-range machines ($500-$1000) vs. low end machines (under $500) I can tell you from my own personal experiences the difference it has made for me in my woodworking has been incredible. Over the past couple years I have been working on upgrading my machines to get into this range.


Well Mike (NiceG316) I hope your words ring loud in the ears of anyone just starting to buy tools for their wood working hobby. I can confirm that low end tools will not give you the result of a mid or high range tool will. I am trying to fill the list of tools that I do not have with quality ones and then (unfortunately) need to go back and replace the tools I currently have that are not giving good results. At my pace it might be a 5 year plan but I will get it like Johnny Cash "One Piece At A Time" ,,, but it will cost a little more than a dime.

Last night I read for hours on this site and others (Wood Whisperer) about which to buy first....... a Jointer or a thickness Planer. I am wishy washy on it but since I have router skis and can make a fence for the table saw and have a split fence for the router table a thickness planer is looking nice at the moment.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Marco said:


> Well Mike (NiceG316) I hope your words ring loud in the ears of anyone just starting to buy tools for their wood working hobby. *I can confirm that low end tools will not give you the result of a mid or high range tool will.* I am trying to fill the list of tools that I do not have with quality ones and then (unfortunately) need to go back and replace the tools I currently have that are not giving good results. At my pace it might be a 5 year plan but I will get it like Johnny Cash "One Piece At A Time" ,,, but it will cost a little more than a dime.
> 
> Last night I read for hours on this site and others (Wood Whisperer) about which to buy first....... a Jointer or a thickness Planer. I am wishy washy on it but since I have router skis and can make a fence for the table saw and have a split fence for the router table a thickness planer is looking nice at the moment.


I agree, with a minor caveat - that it doesn't refer to cost, but quality. Price does not dictate how good a tool will be, and if it will work best for the user.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> I agree, with a minor caveat - that it doesn't refer to cost, but quality. Price does not dictate how good a tool will be, and if it will work best for the user.


True ..... and they do not have to be new.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Marco,
The wood whisperer's site is another great resource. Between the advice here and TWW, you will not be steered wrong.

Cochesegua makes a good point about the price points. Typically speaking in the tool arena, you get what you pay for. However, there are times when the lower cost item maybe the better choice. An example of this was when I was shopping for planers. Budget wise, I was limitted to lunch box planers. The one thing I wanted to make sure I got was a 3" knife cutter head. I narrowed it down to the two dewalts that are currently available, the DW734 and DW735. Both are excellent machines. After spending sometime reading reviews, checking around various forums and messaging boards, I found, for me anyway, that the bigger bang for the buck was the DW734, which is the cheaper of the two machines. I have not regretted that decision two years later. As I said before, do you research, and know what you are getting.


----------

